# SRAM Shifter Lever Travel Distance



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

I"ve been riding Shimano DA7800 & Ultegra 6600 for close to five years now. My other half wants to migrate to SRAM Red/Force, something to do with the cute frog.

I have concerns regarding the amount of travel that the shift lever required complete a shift. We both are fairly short fingers. I'm concern that with the double tap, it will require a very long travel distance to shift gears. Should I be worried?

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

I use my whole wrist when downshifting multiple gears (on the right) or shifting to the big ring (on the left), not just my fingers, pivoting around the pad of flesh at the base of my thumb. I don't think short fingers will be a problem, but you'll probably want to try it out to be sure.

Asad


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The good thing about the SRAM shift lever is that you can actually pull the lever back. Its not like Shimano where the lever is fixed.

I wear a small glove...so my hands arent that big either. I shift with my middle finger, I just pull the lever back a bit and twist the wrist to shift up. Shifting down is just a quick tap with the finger.


----------

